

Ask HN: Upcoming e-commerce solutions for small yet ambitious businesses? - arkitaip

I&#x27;m curious to know if there are any upcoming hosted e-commerce platforms targeting small yet ambitious businesses that embrace complex inventory management, web analytics, APIs and quick development cycles. I&#x27;ve been checking out Tictail and it seems too limiting.
======
johnmurch
Checkout Forward [http://getfwd.com](http://getfwd.com) and Lemon Stand
[http://lemonstand.com/](http://lemonstand.com/)

